# Ginger & Teddy after bath



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I am not crazy about these pix. They didn't come out that good - but i tried lol to stack them ha ha - I am a beginner!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

As you probably guessed - Teddy was struggling and couldnt stay still lol!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ginger's red color is fading - boo hoo - she had a bunch of white hairs.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

PS they are very very fluffy though!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Awww. They look nice. Don't you love it when they're clean and fluffy?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I just posted in the other thread looking for pics LOL. Thanks for sharing them with us. I just love it after T has a bath and he smells wonderful and is so soft and cuddly. Think that's why I really don't want to cut him down for the summer :weep:


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Very "handsome" dogs, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you - they don't look that different to me but I think I thought the hair was longer than it is lol It was still a relief to have someone else do the work this time though lol


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

They both look sweet and I love their colors. Is Teddy alot taller than Ginger or is that just the way the two pictures look side by side?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

you know I thought they were the same but if you look at me in the picture he is taller isn't he? She is longer. I one time I thought maybe he had some lab in him because he is so stocky but the vet doesn't think so. What do you all think of his color now - still silver beige? I feel sad that Ginger's red is fading. She has so many white hairs!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Maybe he is a bit bunched up and that is what makes him look taller and shorter in the body? 
I think her color is very pretty. That is Ginger in the first picture sitting, right? I do know what you mean though, with my Crestie Fiona, I thought her mane would stay black but it ended up being silver. It is pretty but just not what I had thought.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

maybe - he wasn't cooperating lol - he is not as long as her and doesn't have those beautiful streamlined poodles lines like she does.


----------

